# S-P-S-30-S 30-second skip removed from Bolt?



## piusg (May 21, 2016)

Hey Gang. I'm a serious n00b to the community (but not to forums); I look forward to participating in the forums! My apologies if this has been asked before but I think I searched pertty thoroughly; if this question has been asked before, I certainly can't find it.

I received my new Bolt a few days ago, and have set it up as an OTA device (I'm a cord-cutter, for now). What I'm having difficulty with is enabling the venerable Select Play Select 3 0 Select hack that I've used ever since prehistoric paintings of early TiVos hunted by cavemen in the savanna were discovered in France.

So where'd it go? I despise commercials so much that skipping them entirely in one fell swoop has to do because I cannot light each one on fire.

So whaddaya say, gang? Where'd the S-P-S-30-S hack go?

Cheers!

Gregory Pius
Portland, Oregon
Tivo Roamio Plus, five Minis, MoCA, TiVo Bolt


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

During Live TV and on a clear screen (Press Clear) of any Tivo onscreens, Press Select-Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select

During a Recording, you can just do the Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select.


----------



## piusg (May 21, 2016)

Tried them both. No dice. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Keep trying. 3 dings means its turned on or off.

Then use the skip button (->) to skip.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And you won't hear the Dings when playing back content with Dolby Digital. Which is most of the broadcast content nowadays.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Try entering the code while on the 'CC' screen.

Hit the 'infor' button on the remote and then scroll down to the 'CC' section and then enter the trick code while on the 'CC' section. That's what I do when trick codes are problematic for me.


----------



## piusg (May 21, 2016)

_aaronwt_ is the winner!



aaronwt said:


> And you won't hear the Dings when playing back content with Dolby Digital. Which is most of the broadcast content nowadays.


That's exactly what happened. I tried to enable the SPS30S hack and I was watching a program broadcast in Dolby Digital. I didn't hear the beeps, but my beloved 30-second skip is now working on my Bolt.

Thanks, everyone.

To anybody Googling this issue and have came across this fix, y'all are welcome. Now join the forum and give back.

Cheers! Thanks again!

Gregory

Gregory Pius
Portland, Oregon
Tivo Roamio Plus, five Minis, MoCA, TiVo Bolt


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

No doubt my neighbor Aaron knows his stuff across so many forums (TiVo , Verizon, 4K TVs and players, etc.). Worth following him.

Technically, thAbt0 gave you the solution right from the start.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piusg (May 21, 2016)

thyname said:


> No doubt my neighbor Aaron knows his stuff across so many forums (TiVo , Verizon, 4K TVs and players, etc.). Worth following him.
> 
> Technically, thAbt0 gave you the solution right from the start.


Yes and no. thAbt0 reiterated the SPS30S process that I'd already described in my original post. He knew what I was talking about; however, his advice was not enough to shove me in the right direction.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

piusg said:


> Yes and no. thAbt0 reiterated the SPS30S process that I'd already described in my original post. He knew what I was talking about; however, his advice was not enough to shove me in the right direction.


I would personally thank both. But that's just me.

Anyway... it is great we have those forums to learn from, and help each other... oftentimes better than the providers CSRs.


----------



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

Does this make 30-second skip work like it used to? I don't love the fast-forward style of the default 30-second skip.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PumiceT said:


> Does this make 30-second skip work like it used to?


Yes.



PumiceT said:


> I don't love the fast-forward style of the default 30-second skip.


A common label for the new, default mechanism is "30-Second *Slip*." (a.k.a. 30-Second Scan)

And the non-skip behavior can still be toggled between sllp/scan and jump-to-tick via the Settings menu, under Part 4* of the Remote Control Setup screen:
Remote Control Setup
Part 4*: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons​... noting that the jump-to-tick behavior is also available when the TiVo is configured for SKIP or SLIP/SCAN modes, so long as you first put playback into FastForward or Rewind.

* edit: p.s. I'm not sure the specific menu choice is labeled "Part 4" for each TiVo device; I've only checked my Roamio and Mini, could be different on the BOLT.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> And the non-skip behavior can still be toggled between sllp/scan and jump-to-tick via the Settings menu, under Part 4* of the Remote Control Setup screen:
> Remote Control Setup
> Part 4*: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons​... noting that the jump-to-tick behavior is also available when the TiVo is configured for SKIP or SLIP/SCAN modes, so long as you first put playback into FastForward or Rewind.
> 
> * edit: p.s. I'm not sure the specific menu choice is labeled "Part 4" for each TiVo device; I've only checked my Roamio and Mini, could be different on the BOLT.


menu option gone on bolt - discussed in this thread along with replay button:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=542545

but I don't understand why that menu would be pulled.


----------

